# CPT Definition of 'Infant'



## cswift

This doesnt really apply to IR coding, but our Xray tech has charged (73592- XR LE Infant Right) I thought a neonate was defined as age 28 days or less and an infant was 29 days to 24 months old. I cant remember where to find this guidance...can anyone hlep???

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Candy S. CPC, CPC-H


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

CPT codes 99468 - 99476 and the heading just prior to these codes defines neonates, infants and young child.


----------



## cswift

Fantastic...thanks so much!


----------



## FTessaBartels

*CPT not clear*

Well ... CPT tries to identify the actual age ranges that each of the codes applies to, but actually defining the terms ... no so much.

I'm using CPT 2009 Expert edition ... page 34, under guidelines for *Inpatient Neonatal and Pediatric Critical Care*

2nd paragraph you have the phrase  - critically ill neonate or infant 28 days of age or less.  (emphasis added by FTB)

4th paragraph, 3d line, you have the phrase - infant or young child from 29 days of..through 5 years... (emphasis added by FTB)

SAME paragraph, last sentence  - child older than 5 years (emphasis added by FTB)

NOW ... go to the actual codes 99468-99476 on page 35.
99468 and 99469 read - critically ill neonate, 28 days of age or less (emphasis added by FTB)

99471 and 99472 read - infant or young child, 29 days through 24 months of age (emphasis added by FTB)

99475 and 99476 read - infant or young child, 2 through 5 years of age (emphasis added by FTB)

Not sure you can get a definitive answer to your question from this mishmash of terms.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## vdockery

*Definition of "Infant"*

The best definition I've found is 2013 CPT Preventive E/M:
99381 Infant = age younger than 1 yr.
99382 Early childhood = age 1 through 4 yrs.
99383 Late childhood = age 5 through 11 yrs.
99384 Adolescent = age 12 through 17 yrs.


----------



## aliciap

*Definition of 'infant'*

Based on CPT Assistant, January,2005, pg 46, the definitions for CPT were changed to follow more closely those established for ICD-9-CM. A neonate is 0-28 days while an infant, young child is 29 days to 24 months.


----------



## adpaugel

*Thank you!*



vdockery said:


> The best definition I've found is 2013 CPT Preventive E/M:
> 99381 Infant = age younger than 1 yr.
> 99382 Early childhood = age 1 through 4 yrs.
> 99383 Late childhood = age 5 through 11 yrs.
> 99384 Adolescent = age 12 through 17 yrs.



I remember hearing it while I was in school, but lost it along the way. I'm going to be posting these definitions for my radiology coder!


----------

